# Gsd puppy around children



## Kobe1309 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, 

I've got a 51/2 month old german shepherd male who is very well socialised with people and other dogs however since he was 3 months old he has had this weird aggression towards my 8 year old cousin. 

My cousin is very scared of him ever since he was a puppy not because my dog did anything but my cousin hasn't been around many dogs so doesn't know how to act around them. I feel like my puppy has/is taking advantage of his fear to dominate him. My cousin cannot go anywhere near my gsd without him barking at my cousin which just increases the fear.

How can I peacefully get them to bond with each other? Is this normal for my puppy?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you tried having your cousin give him treats? If he does make sure to teach the young man how to hold the treat so that his fingers don't get bit. And, or course, keep the pup on a leash whenever they are together. It is up to you to make sure the pup sits and waits so that your cousin can get the confidence he needs to move in and give the peace offering.

My pup used to jump on my mom, who is 81. He just is excited and wants to greet her joyfully. It is up to all of us to teach him to approach her calmly. That means she can't pet him until he is behaving and we keep him leashed so that he cannot jump on her. It is still a work in progress but there is progress.


----------



## Kobe1309 (Sep 19, 2014)

My cousin used to give him treats when he was younger however would be so afraid that he would pull away as soon as my puppy would come for the treats. I will try again, with treats and my puppy on a lead.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Remember, your cousin doesn't even have to get too near at first. I would suggest having the dog on a leash and your cousin can roll or toss treats very low to the dog. If he's already afraid, tossing them high would probably make the dog "snap" them out of the air, and that might be a bit scary looking and sounding to a younger child.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If it was me, I wouldn't push it Kobe. I would bet that as long as your cousin is afraid of the pup, the pup is going to be suspicious of your cousin and thats why he barks at him. I'd concentrate on your pups obedience and teaching him to behave, wait and see if your cousins fear goes away as he see's the dog being calm around others. But still, don't push it.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it sounds like the pup is picking up on your cousin's fear. Maybe watching while others interact will help him realize there are correct ways to approach a dog or roll treats to it without being attacked or barked at. Maybe watching a training class would help him understand too. I would make sure he has treats when he comes in the door and have him roll a treat to your dog while you have it leashed and under complete control so it doesn't bounce up or get excited. Then the cousin should ignore the dog until you are ready for another possible treat rolled to your dog or some other type of thing your dog really enjoys, but don't push it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the cousin is around a lot, then I would take him and the pup regularly for walks and to the park. I will tell the cousin to ignore the puppy, and I would correct the puppy for barking, in an even tone, "knock it off, that's Danny." Something like that. 

I would not have Danny offer treats out of his hand. I would have him drop them on the floor. Any jumping on Danny would be stopped immediately. The puppy will mature fast then the child and he should be able to learn to tolerate the boy, even if the kid remains a little leary of him. As these walks/visits to the park where the dog is kept on lead and under control, both the pup and the boy should relax more around each other. 

I wouldn't force interaction, I would not have the kid do training with the dog, or hand treats to the dog, not yet anyway. But I would have the dog in proximity of the child so that I could nip some things in the bud, and hopefully have both parties grow less concerned about the other.


----------



## Kobe1309 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice, it has really helped me understand my puppy's behaviour.

My cousin came over yesterday and my puppy was amazing, he didn't bark just went near my cousin for a pat however my cousin didn't want a bar of it. He didn't want the puppy to lick him because he thought it was disgusting and any time my puppy went anywhere near him he would stand up and plaster himself towards the chair or wall. I think it's best to wait till my cousin gets over his fear because my puppy just wants pats and a play. :crazy:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your cousin is 8 years old - I would put his emotional well-being and sense of safety first - Keep the dog away from him when he comes over. 

I'm with Steve on this - don't push it, let the child be, manage the puppy so he is not a source of fear or distress to others.


----------



## rarewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Kobe1309 said:


> Thank you all for your advice, it has really helped me understand my puppy's behaviour.
> 
> My cousin came over yesterday and my puppy was amazing, he didn't bark just went near my cousin for a pat however my cousin didn't want a bar of it. He didn't want the puppy to lick him because he thought it was disgusting and any time my puppy went anywhere near him he would stand up and plaster himself towards the chair or wall. I think it's best to wait till my cousin gets over his fear because my puppy just wants pats and a play. :crazy:


I believe this is right where you want to be, although you may need to crate your dog (or wherever your dog's safe place is) while your cousin is present. Take it slow from this point and I think your cousin will eventually accept your dog. Perhaps you can ask your cousin to bring his best friend over for demonstrating dog play(?)


----------

